# PhysX Not Showing in GPU-Z 0.6.5



## kzinti1 (Oct 18, 2012)

There's supposed to be a confirmation that PhysX is enabled, below Nvidia SLi. It ain't there.
Just 4 short lines where the confirmation should be.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2012)

Got a screen shot?


----------



## kzinti1 (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't get Image Shack to download the pic. I don't know what's wrong with them. I have an account there.
There's really nothing to see. It looks exactly as I described it.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2012)

No check mark in the check box normally means






That is set to CPU.


----------



## kzinti1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the pic! 
I had no idea techpowerup hosted images. I just found it so here's what I'm seeing:






I need to know how to resize it down to a decent size.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Try this build to fix window cutting off


----------



## kzinti1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> Try this build to fix window cutting off



That did it! Thank you!
Did it have something to do with my new monitor? It's a Dell U3011 @ 2560 x 1600. I wish I'd bought it years ago. It's the 1st monitor I've owned that actually renders the full black scale.
Everything on the monitor looks completely amazing compared to the same images on my other monitors.
Thanks again!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 18, 2012)

you are using a large dpi setting, which doesn't work well with GPU-Z. the test build fixes it, and the next full release (in days or weeks) will support it correctly.

i got a u3011 too. great monitor. but i'm using normal font size on my system


----------



## kzinti1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Right you are, W1zzard! I just remembered resetting the font size to 150%.
I would never have thought of that being the problem.
Thanks for your program. It's the 2nd one turned on after every startup. Right after CPU-Z, so I can align 2 instances of GPU-Z atop it.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2012)

kzinti1 said:


> Right you are, W1zzard! I just remembered resetting the font size to 150%.
> I would never have thought of that being the problem.
> Thanks for your program. It's the 2nd one turned on after every startup. Right after CPU-Z, so I can align 2 instances of GPU-Z atop it.



Yeah I sometimes increase it too in my case due to my poor eyesight, but it causes some issues in some apps unfortunately


----------



## kzinti1 (Oct 27, 2012)

The new version 0.6.6 is perfect! Thank you!


----------

